# Any Serious Marble's Knife Collectors Here ?



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Please PM me with your phone number if you can tell me what I have here.

I was bumming around in Gladstone on July 4th-01 and happened to catch some people at the shop. To make a long story short, I got a grand tour of the shop, and after seeing how much I was into knives, was offered the oppertunity to examine a knife that nobody had ever seen before. 

Much to my suprise, after offering to buy it, they agreed. It was then that I realised that I was talking to the owners of Marbles.

It was an unfinished proto type. A one of a kind Campcraft produced in 2000. Boxelder dyed grip with a non -traditional washer pattern. #71000000
This is the only knife ever made of it's kind. It had been sitting in her drawer until I came along and was never meant for sale.
It's stamped with the Marble's logo, but not stamped custom. 
All Marble's knives have color coded washer patterns to determine what year the knife was made, this one does not, and to the best of her knowledge, is the only one ever made with the non-traditional washer pattern.
The knife is 100%.

I have everything original, box, sheath, etc....including the dated reciept signed by Tracy Lauerman with the specifics of this knife.

If anyone could tell me what this knife might be worth, I'd be in your debt.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty cool Tom! I'm no expert though. Something like that (RARE) is ultimately worth whatever someone will pay for it - kinda like lake property. 

I have one Marbles knife w/wooden handle that is so dang pretty that I refuse to even use it! I just can't imagine guts and deer parts all over it!:lol: It sits in my gun box and I just get it out every now and then to look at it. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Not a collector per se, but I am a real fan. I just bought my son and leather handled Plainsman for his 16th birthday. I am getting ready to get one of my own.

Dan


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

but as for that, its like art, worth what someone will pay for it. Your best bet [youve already thought of this Iam sure] is Ebay it and the collectors will drive the price up. Let em have at it and see where it goes. Im mainly a Woodcraft collector, but like a lot of their stuff.......of course ONLY the U.S. made stuff. The Chinese [Rough Rider] stuff does nothing for me. Good luck with the auction.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Its whatever the market will bear, obviously the paperwork authenticating is key to establishing value. 
If you arent selling, there is no way to establish a value. E bay would be the way to go. 
I am not a collector.


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe somewhere here can help you: National Knife Collectors Assoc.

http://www.nkcaknife.org

Ruger1


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Thanks for the responses fellas. I know it's hard to put a price on something like this. It's more for insurance puposes than anything else.
I figured in 50 years she might be worth a pretty penny............


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

How bout some pics Tom?


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

knifeforums.com has an MSA / Northwoods / Scagel section under manufacturers that know quite a bit about Marbles. Some serious collectors located there.... 

btw i have 3... a plainsman that is the new steel (0170-6) which I use for all of my field dressing duties... and a loveless sport 99 stacked leather and a fieldcraft w/ birdseye maple that are 52-100 steel.... Which i use as backup knive even though i cringe at the thought... but all of them have had more than one whitetail's blood on them... that's what they were made for I reckon... and work quite well...


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Rootsy said:


> knifeforums.com has an MSA / Northwoods / Scagel section under manufacturers that know quite a bit about Marbles. Some serious collectors located there....
> 
> btw i have 3... a plainsman that is the new steel (0170-6) which I use for all of my field dressing duties... and a loveless sport 99 stacked leather and a fieldcraft w/ birdseye maple that are 52-100 steel.... Which i use as backup knive even though i cringe at the thought... but all of them have had more than one whitetail's blood on them... that's what they were made for I reckon... and work quite well...


But why only own one! buy a few to put away and a few to use!


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Not to hijack this thread but I have another interesting Marbles Story. In 1994 My Wifes G-Pa passed on. Needless to say he was a pack rat. We spent days going through boxes and never dented it.

Well this one box I was all papers. i stuck my hand deep in to pull a stack out. Something bit me, I pulled my hand out and there was blood pouring out a gash. After cleaning myself up, I slowly removed all the paperwork only to find a rusted skinning knife.

Well I asked if I could have it, and they had no problems with this since it was of no value...and I collected knives. I took it home and cleaned it up best I could. It was pitted, and still rusty so I power washed it.

Once I got it as clean as I could I could see It Said Gladstone, MI Next Line Pat Pend. So I take it to Marbles and they clean it up real well...then offer me real good money for it. I decide to hold on to it.

Soon after theres an article in the local newspaper about the grandson of the original Marbles owner who was tracing the heritage of marbles knifes. He stated that he was looking to find the first knife made at the factory. With an explaniation of what it looked like, he said very few were made and he had never actually held one in his hands. He also posted a picture of the knife....you got it I had the original knife made by his grandfather.

And still do to this day! What's it worth...it's worth a bundle to someone!


----------

